# Hair Dryer Safety



## Wendy1007 (May 25, 2013)

Hi All,

A week ago, I purchased Bella, a 6 week ok grey female cockatiel. I knew all about teflon pans and such. Bella was doing so well and the entire family was in love with her. Saturday morning, we got her out, she played and ate and had so much fun. I put her in her cage in my bedroom and went into the bathroom off my bedroom. I took a shower and blowdryed my hair with a Revlon 1875 Watt Ionic Hair Dryer. Gave Bella a treat, said goodbye and headed out for a couple of hours of shopping.

When I got home, my daughter had found her face down on the bottom of her cage barely responsive. I rushed her to the vet but he was unable to determine a cause of the injury and suggested we put her to sleep.

I called Revlon, who referred me to Helen of Troy. They confirmed that the motor of my hair dryer is coated in Teflon.

I'm afraid that I poisoned our baby and before we try to do this again, I need to be sure I am not making that same mistake.

Can anyone recommend a safe blowdryer?

Thank you,
Wendy


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

I know I've seen videos of people using blow dryers on their parrots. I have no idea if they are safe, but I'm certainly not going to use one on my babies (I did when they were new to me last year). But it makes sense.
Oh how sad! I will be interested if anyone knows anything about this!


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I'm never drying my hair in my room ever again, Kiwi is in there. :blink:

I usually never dry my hair in there, but once in a while I have. Never again! I wasn't aware some hairdryers had Teflon in them, thank you. I read that I have a type of Conair hairdryer that doesn't have Teflon or ionic features in it... but doesn't hurt to be safe.

There was a discussion over safe hairdryers here, but I don't know if they really are. On the second page a person had contacted the company and they replied with 2 safe hairdryers. Other people were saying don't get hairdryers that have Teflon or ionic features to be safe. I would directly contact the company of what one you want to purchase and ask if they have Teflon or ionic features in that type.
http://forums.avianavenue.com/safety-avenue/28560-bird-safe-hair-dryer-suggestions.html


----------

